# EMR... finally



## traumateam1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Well all you Canadian medics.. I have finally registered myself for the BC's EMR. I've been trying to register myself.. but have been so freaking busy, that I just haven't had the time.

Should be pretty dang easy lol. Bout time eh?


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 10, 2009)

What can you do as a BC EMR? I hear the course length is different from AB, I think it's shorter in BC? It's 10 days 9-6 full-time at my school, so 2 weeks, but there's a crapload of pre-reading (like 600 pages). Wondering how different your scope is.


----------



## John707 (Jan 13, 2009)

i thought the BC version of EMR was the OFA Level 3 although i may be wrong


----------



## traumateam1 (Jan 13, 2009)

jochi1543 said:


> What can you do as a BC EMR? I hear the course length is different from AB, I think it's shorter in BC? It's 10 days 9-6 full-time at my school, so 2 weeks, but there's a crapload of pre-reading (like 600 pages). Wondering how different your scope is.


I think the Alta. EMR can do more than the BC EMR. Full time it's only 15 days. I forget how much pre preading you have to do.. let you know when I get the books! lol



John707 said:


> i thought the BC version of EMR was the OFA Level 3 although i may be wrong



EMR is a step up from OFAIII. I currently have my OFAIII, but it's nothing compaired to the OFAIII. And as an EMR, you can act as an OFAIII at work sites, etc with more protocols than an OFA.


----------



## John707 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats pretty cool to know thanks traumateam. Oh and good luck with your EMR


----------

